# Hypothyroidism causing acne?



## hellohello (Jul 11, 2013)

When my thyroid levels first dropped this time last year I had all of the symptoms you would expect, but I also abruptly started breaking out at the same time. I hadn't broken out like that since early puberty and I'm convinced it had to be caused by the thyroid.

After I started on levoxyl, my levels became normal and my skin cleared up immediately... but now a year later, my skin is back to looking like a 13 year old's and it makes me wonder if it could be my thyroid even though I recently had it tested and it's in the normal range.

Am I crazy for thinking this is connected? Is there a chance that it's my medicine or something still isn't right? I really don't think the skin problem is genetic and it remains the same even after different dermatologist treatments (they always say it's hormonal).

If anyone else had this problem and managed to fix it, I'd love to know how!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Geez...I wish I knew what to tell you. I can definitely relate. At the time my thyroid cancer was diagnosed, I was taking Accutane (which, if you're not familiar, is a super-powerful acne medication, used as a last resort) for the second time in 5 or so years. In theory, Accutane is supposed to cure acne for a long, long time.

Well, at the time of my cancer diagnosis, although my labs were "normal," I always felt hypo, and as soon as I was diagnosed, I stopped the Accutane (I don't have a good explanation...just part of me thought there might be a connection). That was two years ago. For the past year, my acne has returned, and now, it is worse than ever--really, really bad. I'm going to the dermatologist today to ask for another round of Accutane. I am 44 years old, and while I'm definitely not hypo (I'm TSH suppressed, so borderline hyper on my Free T4, but my Free T3 is mid-range), I do feel like my hormones overall are just way off.

I think my "fix" will be this new round of Accutane, then a maintenance (low) dose of Accutane for the next several years. I would like to stop looking like a teenager. It's crazy.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Apple Cider Vinegar helps. Apply topically after baithing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hellohello said:


> When my thyroid levels first dropped this time last year I had all of the symptoms you would expect, but I also abruptly started breaking out at the same time. I hadn't broken out like that since early puberty and I'm convinced it had to be caused by the thyroid.
> 
> After I started on levoxyl, my levels became normal and my skin cleared up immediately... but now a year later, my skin is back to looking like a 13 year old's and it makes me wonder if it could be my thyroid even though I recently had it tested and it's in the normal range.
> 
> ...


 Welcome!

When you have a chance, could you please post your most recent lab results with the ranges also? Also what is your current dose of Levoxyl and how long have you been on it?

I do believe this is all hormone connected as thyroid is a major hormone. It things (the numbers) are not just right, all the hormones react in a negative manner.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Have any of y'all ever tried the oil cleansing method? I first heard about it a few months ago and thought, no way this will work, but it has helped me. I do it 2-3 nights a week and use a blend of extra virgin olive oil and castor oil. I don't have terrible skin but I do break out pretty regularly and this has pretty much cleared up my skin (and I'm still hypo right now).
http://www.theoilcleansingmethod.com/


----------

